# Game 57: Lakers @ Cavaliers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ironic that this is game #57 given that's how much points they had last time we played. Kill them.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're going to kill them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They definitely can't match our size at all. We're already out-rebounding them 13-7. Tie game at 11 right now. Kobe got robbed of a couple of assists because Gasol/Bynum couldn't finish open shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe already with two fouls. And a technical foul. What's up with all the fouls he's been picking up over the last couple of games?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol. Come on guys. I'm not even mad this is so embarassing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic. Nothing else to say about this game, even if we come back and win it. Pathetic.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

we need to make a trade


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 3 at the end of the 3rd quarter. Eyenga had a sick dunk for Cleveland.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

down 9 again

this team doesnt have what it takes


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pitiful. I expect the usual "Lakers aren't winning in June" threads any day now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's it. Done. 

Worst end of a road trip ever.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pitiful. I expect the usual "Lakers aren't winning in June" threads any day now.


I'll bump the one from earlier this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Over/under of the amount of shots kobe jacks in the final 3 minutes is 8.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

at what point do we concede that this isn't business as usual? L.A had one significant win on the road trip and that team was undermanned (Boston)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> at what point do we concede that this isn't business as usual? L.A had one significant win on the road trip and that team was undermanned (Boston)


Maybe when they lose in the playoffs? As in get eliminated?

What was the year they lost to every single division bottom dweller in the regular season and won it all? 2002?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Basel should never be allowed to say anything about a future game EVER again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

pathetic..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pitiful. I expect the usual "Lakers aren't winning in June" threads any day now.


:starwars:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This game reminds me of the time the Lakers lost the next to last season game against a new Cavaliers team in 1972.

That game cost them a chance to win 70 that year.

I remember it was very upsetting.

But 15 games later, we were champions.

Now, I don't know if that's going to happen this year, but just saying that is what it reminds me of.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is the lowest point of the season, and perhaps the bad loss of a regular season game since my days been a Lakers fan.

A promising road trip turned really ugly. Thankfully, it's an Allstar break weekend.

I picked 58 wins for Lakers this season. Not sure if that's in scope now as I don't see this team winning 20 games. March road trip is a killer.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

I only watched the final 2 minutes, but why was Shannon Brown in instead of Ron?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't even want to talk about this game, it's that bad. Definitely the low point of the season. However, it can only go up from here


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad loss, but maybe the Cavs are turning the corner, and this loss wont seem nearly as bad by the end of the season, when the Cavs pass the T-Wolves, Kings, Wizards, and Raptors.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The cavs announcers were shocked that Ramon Sessions played so well. If they act like that than you know we just let him do whatever he felt like doing.

The team has had horrible perimeter play the last 3 games (Kobe included). When that's the case we have to force feed the two bigs instead of making them chase offensive boards all game.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

NBA Champs: Spurs Or Celtics. Plain and simple. Mitch should try to make a couple trades to save face cause this team isn't winning it all this season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> This game reminds me of the time the Lakers lost the next to last season game against a new Cavaliers team in 1972.


Your obviously lying....that was the 3rd to last game of the season, I was there, and this doesnt remind me of that. They beat PHX in the 2nd to last game of the season if I remember correctly 112-110


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

James Worthy said:


> NBA Champs: Spurs Or Celtics. Plain and simple. Mitch should try to make a couple trades to save face cause this team isn't winning it all this season.


Honestly, you should change your name to something else if all you're going to do is hate on the Lakers.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> Honestly, you should change your name to something else if all you're going to do is hate on the Lakers.


I'm not hating. I'm just pointing out the truth. I know you don't wanna hear it but its the truth. I'm a fan but i'm not gonna sit here and act like i dont see this squad for what it really is! Maybe i'm wrong but so far this season, we dont look like a championship team and i'm not gonna lie to myself that we are.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

James Worthy said:


> I'm not hating. I'm just pointing out the truth. I know you don't wanna hear it but its the truth. I'm a fan but i'm not gonna sit here and act like i dont see this squad for what it really is! Maybe i'm wrong but so far this season, we dont look like a championship team and i'm not gonna lie to myself that we are.


I would have never guessed you were a Lakers fan because all you do is talk about how they are going to lose every game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't want to talk about it. Ever.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Your obviously lying....that was the 3rd to last game of the season, I was there, and this doesnt remind me of that. They beat PHX in the 2nd to last game of the season if I remember correctly 112-110


Okay, whatever you say.

I might be "obviously" lying but you are "obviously" bent.

Laker fans come in all sizes, shapes, ages, and colors. We accept all in our fraternity. So rest easy, DaRizzle.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

CosaNostra said:


> I would have never guessed you were a Lakers fan because all you do is talk about how they are going to lose every game.


This guy is fair-weather all the way.

Check out his post history...he is JUST FINE with the Lakers when they are winning (and winning titles), but let a little adversity step in the way and oooohhhhhh noooooooooo.......

:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> This guy is fair-weather all the way.
> 
> Check out his post history...he is JUST FINE with the Lakers when they are winning (and winning titles), but let a little adversity step in the way and oooohhhhhh noooooooooo.......
> 
> :lol:


I hate to break your bubble but that's 99% of laker fans.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

CosaNostra said:


> I would have never guessed you were a Lakers fan because all you do is talk about how they are going to lose every game.


Every game? Really? Now your just exaggerating. I just see things for what they are. If there were positives i would talk about them but i havent seen none yet. Maybe things will change after The All Star break. :serious:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

James Worthy said:


> I'm not hating. I'm just pointing out the truth. I know you don't wanna hear it but its the truth. I'm a fan but i'm not gonna sit here and act like i dont see this squad for what it really is! Maybe i'm wrong but so far this season, we dont look like a championship team and i'm not gonna lie to myself that we are.


I have no problem with you saying the Lakers arent gonna win it all....Its an opinion you are entitled to. Certain people here are idiots and thinks this reflects on how much of a fan you are for some reason. Evidently nobody is allowed to be a fan in non championship years:krazy:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> Okay, whatever you say.
> 
> I might be "obviously" lying but you are "obviously" bent.
> 
> Laker fans come in all sizes, shapes, ages, and colors. We accept all in our fraternity. So rest easy, DaRizzle.


it was a joke...the exact correct score I gave didnt clue you in? 
**** i had another 7year to be born


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Cris said:


> I hate to break your bubble but that's 99% of laker fans.


I hate to break your bubble, but... no.


----------

